# individual package for release 6.0, 7.0?



## paravpandit (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to be the user of FreeBSD going to use version 6.0 or 7.0 for now.

Can anyone suggest me from where do I get the individual package and/or source code for individual applications such as dhclient, ftp server, etc?

Or Do I have to download the whole ISO image from the old releases??

Regards,
Parav Pandit


----------



## zeiz (Aug 11, 2009)

Depends on your connection speed. If it's good I would download from ftp. All you need is ANY FreeBSD CD/DVD only to boot and connect to ftp. You can change default version in sysinstall's Options screen. For example if you see there "6.0-RELEASE" hit space and change the version to what you want.
If no CD is available you may want to download bootonly.iso then connect to ftp and download everything you want.

If you are new to FreeBSD sysinstall look in handbook first:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-start.html
In general the handbook is just great and gives answer almost on any question.
When you choose "Media" pick FTP and sysinstall will configure your card automatically.
Warning: don't choose "Commit..." option twice, use Exit instead.
Why 6.0 or 7.0? 7.2 is very fast and stable.

Good luck.


----------



## paravpandit (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input.
To be more specific I am looking for the source package for 
(a) dhclient (DHCP client) and 
(b) tftp client 
(c) ftp client for release 6.0.

I downloaded the RELEASE 6.0 ISO image disk-1 & disk2.
disk 2 seems to have all the source packages.
But I didn't found above packages for it.

I see some discussions on dhclient issues "not using ISC client 3.x, instead using Open BSD client 2.x and issues in running it.

We have some systems running based on 6.0, if we move to 7.2 it will be big change for now. so we will migrate to 7.2 later and get the DHCP, TFTP, FTP going on 6.0 now.

Thanks for the help.
Regards,
Parav Pandit


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

paravpandit said:
			
		

> To be more specific I am looking for the source package for
> (a) dhclient (DHCP client) and
> (b) tftp client
> (c) ftp client for release 6.0.
> ...


That's because all three are part of the base OS.



> We have some systems running based on 6.0, if we move to 7.2 it will be big change for now. so we will migrate to 7.2 later and get the DHCP, TFTP, FTP going on 6.0 now.


Why?!?


----------



## paravpandit (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't get your question. 
We would not like to move to 7.2 just to use the sources of dhclient, tftp & ftp client in the current setup.

I am looking for dhclient, tftp & ftp client sources for release 6.0.
If you can point to me to those sources, it will be of great help.

Thanks,
Parav Pandit


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

dhclient: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sbin/dhclient/?only_with_tag=RELENG_6_0_0_RELEASE

tftp: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/usr.bin/tftp/?only_with_tag=RELENG_6_0_0_RELEASE

ftp: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/usr.bin/ftp/?only_with_tag=RELENG_6_0_0_RELEASE

I still don't understand what you want with it..


----------



## paravpandit (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh o.k.
Basically I am using 6.0 in the current i386 setup and wants to have these sources, recompile them and use the modified one with more detailed output prints which allows getting detailed info of lease renewals for etc.
Otherwise we have to depend on tcpdump etc utilities.

Thanks for the pointers.

Regards,
Parav Pandit


----------



## phoenix (Aug 13, 2009)

If you installed the source tree during the initial install, then the sources for everything in FreeBSD will be located under /usr/src/.

If you didn't install the source tree during the initial install, then you can use csup(1) to download the source tree into /usr/src/.  See */usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile* for an example supfile to use (I like to copy this to /etc/supfile.sources and edit it as needed, and to copy the ports-supfile to /etc/supfile.ports).


----------

